# LED projectors?



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Just got an e-mail from one of many spam sites, but one of them had something decent. Pocket projectors that use LED lights instead of standard bulbs. Question is, What's the hold up with making more of them for HT use? Seems like they could be brighter, ~accurate if they put a little work in them, and a WHOLE lot cheaper to buy and especially to own because you would more than likely not have to replace any of the lights for a long long time.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok, I'm stupid. I had multiple windows open and posted this in the wrong forum. Anyone know how to move it?


----------

